# Cree XP-G R5 vs Cree XML-U2



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I started night riding last year and after trying some different lights I settled on a pair of cheap XML-U2's in Ultrafire 502B clones (one handlebar mounted, one helmet mounted) which worked well. A local bikeshop is clearing out of Exposurelights Race Mk7's so they're offering a decent discount on them, according to the spec they have two XP-G R5's which from limited research seem to be the model that came before the XML's and not as bright?

I realise the numbers don't tell the whole story so I'm wondering if the Exposurelights are worth considering? I'm not too fussed about the reliability of the lights I've been using as I have spare lights with the expectation that the originals would die on me (although it hasn't happened yet)

Thanks for any thoughts,
John


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

This is one of those quality Vs performance scenarios. A duel R-5 set up is only going to have aprox 550 true lumens, less than a single U-2 in most cases which is aprox 700/750 lumens. If your 502B clone's are just a single led set up,,,, and the price is really good on the Mk7, i'd go with the Exposure Mk7, but i'm a bit bias as I do prefer quality for the riding areas I ride in. But as you mentioned, if not concerned about reliability and performance is most important stick with what you have until you feel like taking the plunge on a quality XM-L2 system.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not so much I'm not concerned about reliability, it's just that in a year of riding I haven't had a single failure with the current lights and their performance is excellent. If the exposure lights are a stepdown from the xml-u2's then it sounds like they're note worth considering. 

John


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know much about the Exposure lights, other than they are a quality brand, but I'm not sure I would buy an older model right now. The reason being is that that everyone is about to come out with XM-L2 light which are upgrades to XM-L's. There's also an XP-G2 that are coming out. So you are buying old tech with those Exposure's for what is probably still a high price.


----------

